# wire size for 24V troller



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

depends on the length of the wires run and the trolling motor output size (lbs of thrust). Minn-Kota has a chart on their website. 

Unless it's a really short run, 8 isn't going to cut it. 

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/support/faq.asp?pg=general&pt=6


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.boatpartstore.com/trollwire.asp


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

damn, I need to know math! I hate math!


so the 10 guage I have wont do it. 

sucks for me- I have the rt70spcp


the run will be about 22 feet long (roughly) thinking 6 guage? :-?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I ran 6 GA. wires with 50amp marine circuit beaker and never had a plm with it. it's 24volt 82 (i think)lbs thrust motorguide and 12 volt/ 55lbs riptide.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> 6 GA. wires with 50amp marine circuit beaker



what he said

x2


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > 6 GA. wires with 50amp marine circuit beaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3, I wouldn't run anything under 6 ga! With that long of a run, 6ga!!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > 6 GA. wires with 50amp marine circuit beaker
> >
> >
> >
> ...


x4 (just to keep it going) DEFINATELY with that long of a run. Look around on ebay, the 6ga can be had for a decent deal on there. West Marine is about 4x the price of what you can get it for on ebay. Be prepared to shell out some $$ to do it right with that long of a run with the wires. 

-T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

yeap I know Copper isnt cheap.

thanks forthe help though!

L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help, troller is on and it is SWEET!












L.R.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good!


----------

